# any one rugging up at night?



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't believe I am putting light weight rugs on my 2 boys at nights now ( they have had them on during the day too!) and have put a light/medium weight ones on when it has been a bit colder! Even I have had to put the autumn quilt on our bed now at home lol....... oh well maybe we might get a warm September :thumbup:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

im not rugging yet, only beacuse when it does get cold, then they can feel the full benifit. I may leave a fleece on it i new it would be a extra chilly night. lol x


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been rugging at night with a fleece and putting a turnout on when we have had that bad wet weather! It is getting so cold and my mare is dropping weight already due to the cr*p amount of grass there is!! 
The Speedibeet is coming out this weekend!! Dreading the winter now


----------



## Binga (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been rugging up in the day on occasion as the wind and rain has been the pits. All mine in at night all year round......sooooo spoilt!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, Mine NEVER sleeps outside!! lol She likes her home/stable comforts too much! lol :lol:


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

nope I refuse! if i start now I won't have enough rugs for them to feel the benefit in the winter! need to purchase some little rugs actually.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

mine used to live out 24/7 and have a medium weight on at night. they were tough cookies!

with my friends we are rugging at night so we can have the nice coats for last show of the season (tomorrow) .


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Sadly, yes  - only 1 of them though!

I didnt want to rug up till abit later in the year but turning up in the mornings to riley stood at the gate shivering made me feel like a bad mum! 

Hes only got a lightweight on and when its been really cold has had one of those waffle rugs on underneith. 

The cob mare and foal however dont seem bothered by the change in the weather, thier still super plump and havnt been cold at all in the mornings.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Really wish mine was like that!! I am trying my hardest to plump her up for winter as she has already dropped the weight and may I ad she is costing me an absolute fortune! 
Speedy beat kept it on last winter so I am getting that out again this weekend so she has something extra to build her up! She is on sooo much feed and eating sooo much hay at the minute though, cant understand why she is not as fat as she should be


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im quite lucky in the respect my cob mare lives off fresh air! Last winter when she was in foal and we had all that snow she only had a lightweight on and had one feed each day (purely for foals benefit) 

I can see my ISH going to same was as yours though, he is already dropping weight and i think after this weekend ill have to start bringing him in at night. 

Hes currently eating like...well, a horse! Hes only in light work and hes on as much feed as the blooming horses that are jumping round burghley!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

It really is a nightmare!! Mine has been in everynight all year round and the only thing that seems to put weight on her is grass and we have basically run out beacuse of the rubbish weather!! Not good timing really! 
Just going to try my best plumping her up in the next couple weeks!! lol


----------



## candle515 (Sep 7, 2010)

I know I can't believe it feel that I haven't been able to relax into summer at all this year it's been so on and off! Had to change over to the heavy quilt for our bed which is always my sign that it's time to start thinking about rugs! I'm thinking of getting the Mark Todd Autumner one as a good segway rug to ease into the winter - have had Mark Todd rugs before but not this one has anyone else ever used it? x


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

candle515 said:


> I know I can't believe it feel that I haven't been able to relax into summer at all this year it's been so on and off! Had to change over to the heavy quilt for our bed which is always my sign that it's time to start thinking about rugs! I'm thinking of getting the Mark Todd Autumner one as a good segway rug to ease into the winter - have had Mark Todd rugs before but not this one has anyone else ever used it? x


No but I had the Mark Todd stable rug and it was a great fit I loved it, but then I gave it away to my friend as it was too heavy for Caddy at the time....... wish I had kept it now as Caddy is 19 and he feels the cold more. Unfortunately because of money I have to go for the cheaper ones lol but saying that 2 of my shires turn out rugs I have had for 10 years! :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

No rugs yet..... Lloyd happy in the field, rolling and rolling and rolling in the mud.... Maybe this weekend I will bring him in and give him a nice shampoo and then turn him out with a lightweight on..... I feel it is still pretty warm during the days although it is a bit cooler at nights.... I guess I am lucky with Lloyd as he has such a podgy tummy on him from the grass...... and there is a 10 acre field full of grass for the 5 of them to eat up through the winter..... Looks like he is not gooing to slim down much this winter !!!! Pamx


----------

